# What's 'the best' ratcheting driver?



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been sticking with wera


http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Tools-Kraftform-Ratcheting-Screwdriver/dp/B004VMWZ0Q/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

What's the deal with that huge collar??

Anyway, channellock sells a ratcheting screwdriver (not made in USA), and I know ideal does. Just get a 1/4'' quick change adapter for sockets and stuff.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i have the ideal 21 in 1 ratcheting screwdriver and a snap on one as well


----------



## well_maintained (Sep 9, 2011)

I also have a ratcheting snap-on driver. The bits a stored in the handle with a screw in cap on the end. One of the best things i've owned.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

well_maintained said:


> I also have a ratcheting snap-on driver. The bits a stored in the handle with a screw in cap on the end. One of the best things i've owned.


exact one i have. the hard plastic handle, mine is silver


----------



## AndreaSparks84 (Sep 11, 2011)

This is an awesome set since it's got many of the more obscure bits and security bits. Even a wingnut driver 

http://www.techtoolsupply.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=800-081


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd give http://www.mcmaster.com a shoot; hand tools, and sockets.


----------



## Aviator8298 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Best Ratcheting Screwdriver*

I've been trying out different ones over the past 10 years and have owned the legendary snap-on one that stores bits too.. I came across the craftsman ratcheting screwdriver which also lets you store bits in the back and came to like it more than the snap-on because you can organize your bits and not loose the screw on cap(which doesn't screw) you just pull it out so it's easy too.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Best out there IMO


----------



## Bem (May 1, 2013)

P.b. swiss


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Snapon.


----------



## nick.sek (Mar 3, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> I've been sticking with wera
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Tools-Kraftform-Ratcheting-Screwdriver/dp/B004VMWZ0Q/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_1


Wera makes a solid product, once you use them there is no going back.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a Snap-On Ive been twisting on for 20 years and its still holding up. It has a lifetime warranty but sure dont need it.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ive twisted the guts out of 2 Craftsmans I kept in my home box. :laughing:


----------



## Dmansee12 (Nov 22, 2013)

Snap on love mine. Wont break. If it ever did send it in or just look for the truck


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought you guys used these:laughing:


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

bduerler said:


> exact one i have. the hard plastic handle, mine is silver


I have the ratcheting snap-on driver too lol :thumbsup: hard orange handle, won it in an auto shop competition. Also have another one in the truck tool box, with black soft grip handle that is 20 years old used to the point the soft grip is worn off. They are excellent, they fit the hand just right! They come with a few snap-on bits in the handle, they are excellent bits, and the ratcheting mechanisms stay nice and crisp like the day they were new.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Dmansee12 said:


> Snap on love mine. Wont break. If it ever did send it in or just look for the truck


True story:thumbsup:


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.techtoolsupply.com/Produ...11R2C36RD-10&gclid=COuWz4qXo7sCFcVFMgodRnQA6A


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

My snap on was stolen the other day  60 dollars gone


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a Stanley Yankee 135B. Ebay is the best source because Stanley does not make them anymore but they are still out there.Also need to get the adapter that adapts the Yankee to modern driver points. LC


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

wcord said:


> I thought you guys used these:laughing:


Hey Hey be nice. They won't let me near power tools so this is my main driver. :whistling2:


----------



## kyler_dorsey (Jul 4, 2013)

I had the Megapro also. Best ratcheting driver I've ever had. All the bits slide out of the handle and the shank is small enough to fit in a breaker. Need to replace mine though. I got something jammed in the slide out and it wont go back in.


----------

